# Decent Speck Bite in Escambia Bay



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys, just a little report on some specks that'll maybe help someone out... Hit some flats at the end of a high tide in Escambia bay Monday morning (6-4-13). Funniest thing.. Once we found the trout, the only thing they would bite was the 17mr. Wouldn't touch Gulp!, spoons, jigs, or topwater. We were on the bite so we just kept changing lures to see, and got a real kick out of watching how picky these fish were to the 17mr. Hooked into a 24 1/2" speck and lost him at the boat... Only know his size, because a kayaker came in 2 minutes behind me and laughed his ARSE off when he pulled in my fish (he caught him on a 17mr).. DAMN FISH HAD A HOLE IN HIS MOUTH FROM MY HOOK!!! We also got a kick out of that. Just kept 3 for dinner that night, but caught quite a few... Anybody seen any redfish acitivity this year???


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

And I (the kayaker in question) ended up with 9 after 3 hours on the water. Did manage 1 on soft plastic and 1/8th oz. jighead. The 24 1/2 was my big one for the day. I know theres only 4 here, the last one wouldnt stay on top of the cooler.


----------



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

Which 17MR color scheme did you have the mos success with?


----------



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Mac1109! Great day on the water.. Thanks for the big trout by the way! Those 3 fed 6 of us that night! Sure I'll see you out there again, just hope I can find another big trout! =) I've had friends laughing all week at the story!


----------



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

cmallick said:


> Which 17MR color scheme did you have the mos success with?


Blue/White and Gray/White


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Mac1109 said:


> And I (the kayaker in question) ended up with 9 after 3 hours on the water. Did manage 1 on soft plastic and 1/8th oz. jighead. The 24 1/2 was my big one for the day. I know theres only 4 here, the last one wouldnt stay on top of the cooler.


Mac, Christen...nice looking bunch of fish.
24-1/2...very nice trout.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I use the bigger MR27, been using grey/white with red throat, and chartruce and white both, I've used blue and white in the past with alot of success., just my .02.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Hammered a red yesterday with a walking mirromullet, and had a good upper slot red swim past me this morning while throwing my net. They're there, but they seem finicky right now.

Good catch!


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

All I can find is reds this year.. Need myself some specks! My total is only 3 slots and 5 undersized for the whole year


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well.. Tons of undersize


----------



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

Flats15 said:


> All I can find is reds this year.. Need myself some specks! My total is only 3 slots and 5 undersized for the whole year


The end of an incoming tide has been good to me this year. I honestly have not even seen any reds in shallow water.. I'm guess I'm going to move to deeper water next trip.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Mac1109 said:


> And I (the kayaker in question) ended up with 9 after 3 hours on the water. Did manage 1 on soft plastic and 1/8th oz. jighead. The 24 1/2 was my big one for the day. I know theres only 4 here, the last one wouldnt stay on top of the cooler.


Hell of a problem to have lol. I wish I needed a bigger cooler :thumbup:


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I am forced to land or wade so where is a good spot like maybe 3mile or close to there? been so long lol going to catch some live bait in a net. thinking at day break


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

snookman said:


> I am forced to land or wade so where is a good spot like maybe 3mile or close to there? been so long lol going to catch some live bait in a net. thinking at day break


Snook try shorline park by the pavillions and wade towards deer point. I have been seeing tons of specks at night out there with some being gators. good wading area out there with some good grass flats.


----------



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

flukedaddy said:


> Snook try shorline park by the pavillions and wade towards deer point. I have been seeing tons of specks at night out there with some being gators. good wading area out there with some good grass flats.


^^Ditto that^^ The grass doesn't seem to get thick with marine life, crabs, and baitfish until mid summer when the grass is as its thickest and the water really heats up, but it's a great spot to wade. I really like a 17mr and a gold spoon in that area. In fact, that's all I take when I wade there. Hit the docks and the grass flat west of deer pointe on an incoming tide...:whistling:


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

flukedaddy said:


> Snook try shorline park by the pavillions and wade towards deer point. I have been seeing tons of specks at night out there with some being gators. good wading area out there with some good grass flats.


Went there this morning around 6am. that place was crawling with people running up and down all around there doing some types of exercising with music blaring. decided to try the bridge but nothing. want expecting that.lol Is that park open at night or do you have to access it with a boat? 

I have a lot to learn about fishing again. just really don't get out like I use to before. I enjoy just the quiet time and relaxing while I fish. I never had much luck with spoons but did with love lures down south Florida. heck, I never used lead till I moved up here.lol 

Thanks for the spot.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats funny stuff there. And yes you can fish out there at night there is a long pier as well.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

jchristian said:


> ^^Ditto that^^ The grass doesn't seem to get thick with marine life, crabs, and baitfish until mid summer when the grass is as its thickest and the water really heats up, but it's a great spot to wade. I really like a 17mr and a gold spoon in that area. In fact, that's all I take when I wade there. Hit the docks and the grass flat west of deer pointe on an incoming tide...:whistling:


Where is deer point? I really don't know much about areas around here. crazy, been here now 13 years and still don't know places.lol.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

also you can walk all of those shores by the boat docks just stay below the high tide mark and its public property and of course off of the docks, just walk under and fish the docks thoroughly. I would advise against wading to far out at night I have seen a few sharks in the 6-7 ft range prowling around, but do see many night waders with bigger balls than mine.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

snookman said:


> Where is deer point? I really don't know much about areas around here. crazy, been here now 13 years and still don't know places.lol.


 
when you park looking at the water it is to your right. you will see a red bouy marker at the end of the point. You can get out pretty good ways on it. Google earth it.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

flukedaddy said:


> also you can walk all of those shores by the boat docks just stay below the high tide mark and its public property and of course off of the docks, just walk under and fish the docks thoroughly. I would advise against wading to far out at night I have seen a few sharks in the 6-7 ft range prowling around, but do see many night waders with bigger balls than mine.


How often do you fish at night out there or anywhere that close wading wise. Sharks have never bothered me. heck I use to wade in fresh water to gator Island down south. my father thought I was nuts.lol. Its all in how to keep distance and know when its not good. lol. 

As to sharks, I remember fishing with my grandfather back when I was young and seen first hand a shark try to take a fish of his stringer attached to his belt. he would turn around and bunt them with the butt of his pole. lol I have fished since I could hold a pole and Im in the my 40s now.lol seen a lot over the years.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I used to wade alot more than I do know and if I do now I usually go by boat and wade just to chill out. I hit shoreline often usually late night after midnight, in the boat, seen hundreds of catfish last week, it was tough to distinguish if they were mullet, that was a first. should be fun for the rod and reelers.


----------



## Onemorcast (Jun 12, 2013)

*New to the area*

Hey guy's, I'm new to the area, i moved here to Milton and live on mulatt bayou, going fishing this afternoon. are the fish on the flats or around the bridge? not asking anyone to give out their secret hole just a little nudge in the right direction. Where can you get live bait here in milton? also What is a MR17? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I fish either the docks, or the oyster piles that the state Installed, just past the point to the east. They are marked with pvc.


----------



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

Onemorcast said:


> Hey guy's, I'm new to the area, i moved here to Milton and live on mulatt bayou, going fishing this afternoon. are the fish on the flats or around the bridge? not asking anyone to give out their secret hole just a little nudge in the right direction. Where can you get live bait here in milton? also What is a MR17? any help would be greatly appreciated.


 just wade an area that is somewhat sheltered from the wind, and the 17mr is just a trout lure that folks around here have success with.. you can find it at any sporting goods store


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

A MR17 is the part number for a suspending Mirror-lure product.
Try these colors, 11, 18, 21, 49, 808, CH & EC.
Turn the package over...look for the color/model number on the back.


----------

